# The Official 2012 Olympic Judo Thread



## Makalakumu (Jul 28, 2012)

Here is a schedule of the event.

http://www.london2012.com/judo/schedule-and-results/

Here is an overview of the winners as the tournaments are completed.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/sports/judo

Here is a link for "breaking news" (LOL) on the Judo front.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/olympics/judo/

Discuss Olympic Judo here.  Post videos please!  The tournament is happening right now!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 29, 2012)

To follow the medal count go here.

http://www.london2012.com/judo/medals/medallist/


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 29, 2012)

After the first day Brazil and Japan are having a good showing...


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 29, 2012)

I have to remember this is Judo not BJJ and stop shouting instructions at the television! So disappointed at one of the Brits, we were sure he'd get out of the hold but he didn't, we were shouting like mad at him to shrimp etc.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 29, 2012)

Gentle Fist said:


> After the first day Brazil and Japan are having a good showing...



I wonder if there is some crossover with BJJ and Judo that makes Brazil a top competitor in the sport?


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 29, 2012)

Makalakumu said:


> I wonder if there is some crossover with BJJ and Judo that makes Brazil a top competitor in the sport?



Judo is huge in Brazil, some say it is still bigger than BJJ...   The Olympic version does not cater to the ground game since any delay in play will force the stand.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 29, 2012)

Gentle Fist said:


> Judo is huge in Brazil, some say it is still bigger than BJJ...   The Olympic version does not cater to the ground game since any delay in play will force the stand.



Do a lot of BJJ schools in Brazil also teach Judo?  This is actually fairly common here in Hawaii.  Relson Gracie isn't doing that, but a lot of his students also teach and compete in judo in their schools.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.nbcolympics.com/judo/video/index.html

Here is a page of highlight reels for the most recent Judo matches.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 29, 2012)

Makalakumu said:


> Do a lot of BJJ schools in Brazil also teach Judo? This is actually fairly common here in Hawaii. Relson Gracie isn't doing that, but a lot of his students also teach and compete in judo in their schools.



Judo here I believe is a stand alone, they don't teach anything else. I could imagine Brazilians not doing a lot of Judo, between football and BJJ I don't know if they do much else lol.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Aug 1, 2012)

Congrats to Marti Malloy of Team USA for earning the Bronze in the Women's 57kg!!!


----------



## fyn5000 (Aug 2, 2012)

It looks like Kayla Harrison will be going for the Gold in the Women's Half Heavyweight division later today.  She just defeated Mayra Aguiar of Brazil.  Good Luck to her!

Fyn


----------



## Gentle Fist (Aug 2, 2012)

fyn5000 said:


> It looks like Kayla Harrison will be going for the Gold in the Women's Half Heavyweight division later today.  She just defeated Mayra Aguiar of Brazil.  Good Luck to her!
> 
> Fyn



via arm bar too    she is the current world champion and looking strong


----------



## aedrasteia (Aug 2, 2012)

so excited for her and for USA - judo was my first and favorite MA.
She is terrific, now if I can just figure out how to see the match - local
cable provider is having 'problems'. 
Are any Olympic events on YouTube after the medal competitions?? anybody know?
thanks


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 2, 2012)

I never knew her back story about being abused by her old coach its great how she overcame it all


----------



## TwentyThree (Aug 2, 2012)

So happy and proud for Kayla Harrison!


----------



## crushing (Aug 3, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> I never knew her back story about being abused by her old coach its great how she overcame it all



I heard her story on NPR yesterday morning.  It was truly touching that she came from not only nearly giving up on judo, but giving up on everything.  My eyes are starting to water up again.  So what does she want after winning gold?  She wants 7,000 girls across the US to sign up for judo.  I hope that happens.


----------



## fyn5000 (Aug 3, 2012)

Kayla Harrison is truly a great ambassador for Judo.

Fyn


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 3, 2012)

The final was an emotional one for both girls, the British Judoka lost her mother a while back who had introduced her to Judo. Both worthy finalists and showing what fine stuff the women are made of.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Aug 6, 2012)

Harrison is the best female Judoka in the world and it was great to see her be the first person to win the gold for the U.S.!  Good showing for the U.S. Team bringing home two medals


----------



## Gentle Fist (Aug 6, 2012)

Kayla Harrison showing technique


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 6, 2012)

http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2012/08/06/us-judoka-disqualified-from-olympics-for-marijuana/



> U.S. judoka disqualified from Olympics for marijuana
> Published August 06, 2012Sports Network
> LONDON, ENGLAND &#8211;  United States judoka Nick Delpopolo has been disqualified from the Olympics after testing positive for marijuana.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kittan Bachika (Aug 12, 2012)

It looks like the Egyptians did not look at the schedule.
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/olymp...o-wrestle-forfeit-matches-104719313--oly.html

I remember reading in black belt about something similar happened to a Judo competitor at the 1996 Games in Atlanta. He got lost because he had no idea
how to use the public transportation system. When he finally arrived, he was disqualified. I think he was a contender for a medal.

Does anyone know the name of this athlete?


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 12, 2012)

I heard on the news last week about a US weight lifter who barely made weigh ins because he overslept...

Kind of amazes me that, with all the time and work and everything that goes into getting there, that anyone in the Olympics could have that sort of mistake happen...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 13, 2012)

Congrats to Kayla Harrison she really has overcome a lot and achieved so much!


I will say that unfortunately the matches that I saw were pretty boring.  To much stalling and not enough action.  One match I witnessed had one player get a minor takedown if you could even call it that and then he stalled the rest of the time.  I hope there were better matches but with NBC I only saw a couple.  If anyone has some impressive links that would be great!


----------

